

Scientists Measure Spooky Drop in Air Pollution Over the Middle East - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/scientists-measure-spooky-drops-in-air-pollution-over-t-1725666240

======
smoyer
It takes a lot of work for society to advance - not just technologically but
in customs, mores, tolerance and freedoms. It's sad to see progress become
negative . While war isn't the only way this happens, it has the additional
sadness associated with loss of life.

I'm not sure I'll ever quite understand how two (theoretically) closely
related groups can escalate their differences to the point that's occurred in
the middle east - I guess the real question is how do you help both sides
realize what they're losing?

------
a3n
Diabetes also goes down during war, because starvation.

